# Lets Talk About More New Products From Benjamin Moore!!!



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL GUYS HAVEN'T REALLY POSTED IN A WHILE SO I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE THOUGHTS ON REGAL SELECT ARE? IS THIS GOING TO REPLACE REGAL?
HOW ABOUT ADVANCE WB INT ALKYD?
ECO SPEC SILVER?
I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW MORE ABOUT ARBORCOAT EXTERIOR STAIN, HAS ANYONE TESTED ANY OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED PRODUCTS?? 
ALSO I JUST CAN'T SEE BEN MOORE CARRYING EVEN MORE LINES OF PAINT, AS IT ALREADY IS CONFUSING ENOUGH FOR ME NOT TO MENTION MY CLIENTS!! YOUR THOUGHTS

P.S I FAILED TO MENTION A COUPLE OF OTHERS LIKE BEN EXT. AND ANOTHER NEW AURA ADDTION, IT BECOMES MIND-BOGGLING!!:blink:


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

BM is positioning themselves to switch soley on the gennex platform. Regal select will not replace regal (for now) it will take some time for that to happen. Advance is an old technology given re-birth to accept gennex tints. Arborcoat, we have brought this in and so far REALLY GOOD responses with the product:thumbsup:. Ben Ext I believe will kill the MoorGard/Glo/Life sales with its' better color retention and cheaper price than Aura Ext. Eco-Spec Silver was a bad move imo, they should have just adjusted the current Eco-Spec. These next few years will be very confusing for us as dealers and for you guys the contractors, until they decide the exact route they are taking.:no:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> BM is positioning themselves to switch soley on the gennex platform. Regal select will not replace regal (for now) it will take some time for that to happen. Advance is an old technology given re-birth to accept gennex tints. Arborcoat, we have brought this in and so far REALLY GOOD responses with the product:thumbsup:. Ben Ext I believe will kill the MoorGard/Glo/Life sales with its' better color retention and cheaper price than Aura Ext. Eco-Spec Silver was a bad move imo, they should have just adjusted the current Eco-Spec. These next few years will be very confusing for us as dealers and for you guys the contractors, until they decide the exact route they are taking.:no:


Agreed with everything. My guess as to why BM didnt get rid of the "old" eco spec, regal, etc... Not every dealer has the Gennex system. Eventually they will have to get it. Im sure the new technology will slowly push out the old. It is a bit confusing, but at least their being up front about everything. No secret product reformulations, everything's out in the open.


----------



## Dearco Man (Feb 24, 2010)

I really liked the Advance product when I got to work with it at the BM "Our Town" meeting last week in Chicago. The paint really applied smoothly with no dragging and leveled very well. There was hardly any odor to speak of, really acts and feels like an oil.

I also agree that the Ben exterior is going to kill the Moorgard/life sales. Basically the Ben exterior would best be described as Aura-Lite according to the BM reps.

Looking forward to bringing in the ArborCoat this spring. I had the opportunity to try these products on some small samples and they to acted alot like an oil. I think these 3 product lines will do well for the contractor as well as the dealer.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dearco Man said:


> I really liked the Advance product when I got to work with it at the BM "Our Town" meeting last week in Chicago. The paint really applied smoothly with no dragging and leveled very well. There was hardly any odor to speak of, really acts and feels like an oil.



Hopefully you got fed at the BM show...I didn't. 



Anywho, I would love to try the Advance in the field, however unlike SW with Sologloss, the Advance is a no show until June.


----------

